# Homemade Sun Canopy 4 John Deere Riding Mowers



## Stay Thirsty (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I saw an accessory Sun Canopy sold for JD riding mowers at Lowe's the other day. Gotta have one! The sun is frying me away. 'Bout stroked out when I saw the $100 price tag










So I'm lookin' the thing over...simple plastic tube/rod framework and a black heavy mesh tarp cover. I'm saying to myself, to heck with this noise, I'll make one. Had everything except a can of spray paint already on hand. Pic's to follow.

Fits any JD LA series mower or any JD with the Cargo Accessories Fittings. I figure the same idea could be adapted to about any mower although you'll probably have to drill some holes.

Anyone interested in making one? I'll be happy to provide build instruction. Some CPVC pipe, fittings, part of a tarp, spray paint...under 2 hours and less than $30 even if you have to buy everything!


----------



## Stay Thirsty (Aug 11, 2009)

Tried to post pics the usual way through "manage attachments" but no luck


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 11, 2009)

How come no pics? too big. We need pics. Welcome to AS too.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 11, 2009)

Instead of a black canopy, make it white. Black absorbs lots of heat on top and reradiates it onto your gourd.


----------



## Stay Thirsty (Aug 12, 2009)

Exactly chowdowzer. Mine is painted white...which you could see in the pics...if I could get this site to upload my pics

The tarp I had on hand was green, not far from JD green, so the canopy overhang edges are green and spray painted the plastic pipe frame "spring green" from Krylon Fusion paints-made-for-plastic. Sprayed the top white. Stays actually cool under the thing.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Aug 12, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> Instead of a black canopy, make it white. Black absorbs lots of heat on top and reradiates it onto your gourd.


Gourd. Thats funny


----------



## Rudy22 (Jul 14, 2013)

*John Deere Homemade sun canopy*

Stay Thirsty, I just joined the site & saw your post on
the homemade sun canopy. I have a JD LA175 & a JD X320.
Could you send me the build instructions? If I ordered parts
from JD it would cost me $154 & I don't want to pay that much.

Thanks in advance


----------

